# Laptimer 2000 - Track Call Button



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone out there using LT2K software & have a track call button wired into it? or any information on this.

The software has a switch to acknowledge it existence but I cannot find any instructions on how to wire it in. I tired wiring it into the Printer port on pin 14 (an Input) & 25 (ground) but nothing happens when you hit the button. 

Everything else is working great, just like to get this feature going as well.

I e-mailed Greg B. a couple of days ago but have not had a response from him.

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok here is what I found out so far on my own, I did find some info on the Laptimer 2K website, it says to use pin 15 and 25 (one of the grounds 18 - 25) for the track call. So I hooked it up this way and the track call button does not work, I checked the output voltage on the port and get just under 5 volts, whenever the computer is one, Does not matter if the LT2K software is running or not. I also had the switch configured as a NC, you press the button and it breaks the circuit momentarily, so I switched the connections on the switch to a NO connection, so when you pressed the button you allowed the 5v to travel the path, still no luck it still does not work. I am out of ideas on this, Have not heard anything from Greg, Anyone here have any ideas, I know there are some sharp electronic guys here, I am about ready to give up on the track call button feature. 


Thanks 

Boosted


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Ok here is what I found out so far on my own, I did find some info on the Laptimer 2K website, it says to use pin 15 and 25 (one of the grounds 18 - 25) for the track call. So I hooked it up this way and the track call button does not work, I checked the output voltage on the port and get just under 5 volts, whenever the computer is one, Does not matter if the LT2K software is running or not. I also had the switch configured as a NC, you press the button and it breaks the circuit momentarily, so I switched the connections on the switch to a NO connection, so when you pressed the button you allowed the 5v to travel the path, still no luck it still does not work. I am out of ideas on this, Have not heard anything from Greg, Anyone here have any ideas, I know there are some sharp electronic guys here, I am about ready to give up on the track call button feature.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


:tongue: Buy TrackMate and it all works right out of the box :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wish I could be of some help on this one, but I just don't have any experience with the track calls, the track call function in the LT2K software or with triggering relays from PC ports. 

Sorry about that, Boosted.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Rolls, I am either going to have to wait and see if Greg returns the e-mail or do some more digging and trouble shooting myself, there is just nothing out there on the internet for information on this. Until then its just on the back burner.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok I did some playing around tonight with the call button feature, it does not cause any action to be performed in the software. Mechanically & electrically I did get a way figured out to have a call button, but not doing it like the instructions within LPT2K. The software does not work for the Track call function, period. Supposedly on another forum Greg posted that he is aware of this and that he is working on a fix.

Boosted


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Trakmate and Slotrak both work wonders right out of the box. With free software you get what you pay for.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Trakmate DOS even works great !


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You could replicate track call switch with a power on/ power off relay...but it wouldnt effect the timer running...

At least you kill all lanes at once...

Hope you get it worked out...

And yes...I love my trakmate hardware...


----------

